# Help needed - Mud flaps and audible reversing unit



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

Can anyone advise about the following two issues:-
I want to add mudflaps to my 584 but I am not sure how to fit them. I've looked underneath but there seems no obvious place on to which they can attach. Can anyone tell me how to do this.
I also want to fit an audible safety device to warn people when reversing. Does anyone know where I can purchase one and can anyone advise about how these are wired in.
Thanks for looking and thanks for any advice you can give

David


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi David

You can get a reverse light bleeping bulb, just take out the bulb from your reverse light and fit the new bulb. Can be found on e-bay.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Reversing-Lig...ryZ72234QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi David

Sorry, can't help with mud flaps, reversing alarm is easy, buy an audible lamp to replace the reversing light.. here is an example..

>>Reversing Lamp<<

But be warned, they are not popular on sites late at night .. :?


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

i think you will find the above items on this web site http://www.albert-jagger.co.uk/Default.aspx?tabid=1
chapter


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

Try a company in kent called brigade electronics they do a night silent reverse bleeper which is wired by one wire to reverse lamp feed one wire to side lamp feed and one to earth.
when the side lights are switched on the bleeper does not bleep.
I believe night silent is now law.
There prices are very reasonable if you cant find a website let me know and I will get the phone number at work in the morning.


----------



## 106003 (Jul 21, 2007)

www.reverseinsafety.co.uk
they also do reverse cameras and parking aids
sorry cant help with the flaps


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I fit a set of rear mud flaps to our 584 last week and had the good/bad misfortune of testing them when we went up the Lkaes and it rained. They did a sterling job but I am now thinking of going belt and braces and fitting a dirt skirt as well.

They are an easy fit and took 10 minutes. I didn't however fit them to the front as you are right there isn't much to hang them from.

On the back I screwed them threw the plastic wheel arch. If you imagine the arch itself and then the flat section (about 2 inches in length) I screwed them through that, just to the rear of the wheels. This also goes to protect the dump valve for the waste tank as the flap is in front of this.

You can get reversing bulbs with a sounder in them but I don't know how loud they are.

Johnny F


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

If you check out the classified ads section on here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/advert-view-category-7.html

there are reversing sensors for sale by grumpyman.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

have a look.....................

HERE.....

These are audible reversing bulbs.

Johnny F


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi David

I found the best type were the type used on trucks. These are very expensive though.

I use the el cheepo mats from the Penny wise type shops that look like grass tufts in plastic cut to size and mount it on a piece of B&Q angle alluminium then a few PK screws and silicone to the underside of the van to the rear of the wheel arch. They work a treat.

Works out to <£5 er

Kind regards


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I thought that it was illegal to fit an Audible reverse warning device to a private car, small van, motorhome:? 
IIRC the regulations allow fitment to Vans over 3500kg, PSV minibus with 9 or more seats and fork lift trucks. There are also restrictions on hours of usage (not between 11pm - 7am?)

I could be wrong. I usually am :lol: 

They could be as illegal as A frames :hathat25: :greenjumpers:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I've got the 'beeping' type reversing bulbs fitted - they do the job, not too loud but enough to warn anyone behind.
As for the 'law', I'd rather be done for having them fitted than for someone to not know I was reversing, I'd have thought that any safety aid would be welcomed.


----------

